# Donating eggs



## Louise88

Not really sure where to post this but anyone done this? I don't think I could do surrogacy but because I'm done having children and I'm 28 it feels a waste especially since my eggs could go to help other women. Anyone done this and know if you need to go through tests or something before donating? It is something I've thought about for years but my ex wouldn't let me. My implant is due to come out end of next month so I'm tempted to not get it replaced and apply to donate my eggs.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I donated eggs whilst doing my IVF back in 2013, you will have some blood tests to check ovarian reserve, hormone levels and genetic testing to make sure your not a carrier for anything and also have to have an appointment with a psychologist.

Once approved you will have to wait for a match (we only waited about a week to be matched).

The actual donating itself, you'd need to be injecting yourself once or twice per day for 4-6 weeks then you'd go in for retrieval with is I had done under twilight sedation don't remember a thing and was out a few hours later a little sore but I was fine after a good sleep.

Good luck donating eggs!, Its a great thing to do! <3


----------



## babyv13

i've done it twice and had a journal on here the first time that has all the details on it :)


----------

